# Outback 301bq - Anyone Seen This Yet?



## Oregon_Camper

I've been looking at 5th wheel toy haulers for a long time now and I've come to the conclusion there just isn't one out there that I like. Due to the garage in the back, they all seem to have a cramped living quarter. I also like having the bed of my truck available at any time, without having to detach a HEAVY hitching system.

So I was looking at the 31RQS again and decided to hit up Keystone's site. That is when I came across, what could be our new Outback. This thing looks GREAT on the inside and I love the wrap around dinette. Lots of living area space with the full side slide.

Click on the link below for some pictures of the inside. I would sure like to get some more pictures...and see what the complete options are (storage/grey and black tanks/etc..)

http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=301BQ-gallery


----------



## Nathan

Looks nice!


----------



## Moosegut

THAT is sweet! I LOVE that layout. I wonder what the specs will be. When they had gotten rid of the quad bunk models I thought they had slit their throats. But I think this model is a homerun. I really can't wait to see the specs - not that I'm even THINKING about trading up.

. . . . . Oh honeeeeey.









Nahhhh. She'd kill me.


----------



## malibutay

Looks like everything you got now but with more space. The superslide and wrap around couch sure are bonuses and the inside bed well...??? Must be getting spoiled







You got the tow vehicle and wouldnt want to waste all that torque right? I say go for it! But can you take the mods with you?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

malibutay said:


> Looks like everything you got now but with more space. The superslide and wrap around couch sure are bonuses and the inside bed well...??? Must be getting spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the tow vehicle and wouldnt want to waste all that torque right? I say go for it! But can you take the mods with you?


I think the bigger slide out (and it slides out more) is huge. The 28RSS is great, but I want more storage and I think this might provide that. Getting a walk around bed vs a crawl over is also nice.

Of course I have NO clue on the pricing for this, so this might just all be for not.

The only MOD's I'd take out is the Oregon State spare tire cover. I think anyone that wants a 28RSS would be getting a great trailer from me...plus a huge jump start on all the mods. It's not offically on the market yet...still need to find our more on the 301BQ.


----------



## mswalt

Hey, Jim, don't forget USED 31RQS! It's ready now!









Mark


----------



## malibutay

I think a big issue for me next time I buy will be storage outside. The little pass through that I have now is to small and there is ton of wasted space I wish I could utilize. I have also looked at 5ers and they have tons of under unit storage but also take up the bed so I guess it is give and take. Also the bunks are a must untill the kids are gone then its high liven for this guy


----------



## malibutay

mswalt said:


> Hey, Jim, don't forget USED 31RQS! It's ready now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


That is a very nice rig. I looked at one of those when I bought but my tt but my truck was to small at the time. Wish I had it now becuase it is a perfect floor plan but I have to keep what I got till I go back to the lower 48.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Funny thing, I was just looking at this model on the Keystone website yesterday. It sure looks to be the ultimate layout for a TT with a bunkhouse. The only thing that they left off were the two woredrobes in the bunkhouse. I know our 26RS has them and I believe the 28RSS & 28RSDS have them as well. 28RSS & 28RSDS owners? Maybe a trade in the future?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Funny thing, I was just looking at this model on the Keystone website yesterday. It sure looks to be the ultimate layout for a TT with a bunkhouse. The* only thing that they left off were the two woredrobes in the bunkhouse*. I know our 26RS has them and I believe the 28RSS & 28RSDS have them as well. 28RSS & 28RSDS owners? Maybe a trade in the future?


This 310BQ has the basically the same wardrobe that is in my 28RSS

310BQ bunkhouse wardrobe










My 28RSS bunkhouse wardrobe


----------



## 2500Ram

No, what AP was replying to was the additional cabinets on the head side of the lower bunk.

Great for storage.


----------



## thevanobackers

can not find a dealer that has one. i have been looking at this one since february rv show. the one thing is it does not have the look a like hardwood floor.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Neat plan - better hope DW doesn't see it or it might sink our...err my...plans for a 5'er







She loves quad bunk models and has been looking at models with the lower bunks at a regular bed height.

-CC


----------



## Southpaw

That is exactly what I am (was) looking for.....LAST YEAR!


----------



## MJRey

Have you looked at the Sydney 310 BHS.

http://www.keystone-sydney.com/index.php?p...mp;model=310BHS

I really like the slideout for the bunkhouse. It's too big of a trailer for us or I would probably already have one.


----------



## folsom_five

Very nice layout... I'm thinking it will be a couple feet shorter than the 31rqs since it has the queen bed turned across the trailer.

Other things I noticed... NO outside camp stove








The flooring looks nice... not sure if I like the wood plank look or what this 301bq has, but either one looks fine.

I would hope Keystone would keep the same size tanks as in the 31rqs, but you never know. It may save them some $$ in production costs, and these days every penny counts toward your bottom line.

Jim, if you do go with a bumper pull, then I think the 301bq OR the 31rqs would suit your needs.

--Greg


----------



## mmblantz

That's nice. A little more privacy for mom & dad







---Mike


----------



## GoodTimes

301BQ has a NICE layout! We have the 300BHS and the 'living space' is huge. We struggled between all bunks or the one bunk and 2 air sleeper sofas - the later being the best choice for us. Two growing boys and already the 13yo is too tall for the bunk bed - the living space in their 'room' is perfect for when they want to bring their TV and video games - lots of room for them to spread out. The air sleeper sofa setup/teardown is FAST. The King Dinnette is my favorite - lots of elbow room for the 4 of us. Our 'room' has more than enuf inside storage and affords us privacy to boot. And with the swivel tv, we can have it all to ourselves or it can be seen by all. Oh, and the 'looks like hardwood floors' are nice too.

One question: on the 301BQ, both slides are on the same side. Will that make the trailer 'tilt' when you're all set up???? How does that work out?

Good luck on the maybe/might/thinkin' about it decision - whoever gets your current rig is LUCKY, I've coveted it since I first saw your pics!!


----------



## Yianni

Where will you carry the dirt bikes? 
Do they all fit in the bed of the truck now?


----------



## OregonCampin

Yianni said:


> Where will you carry the dirt bikes?
> Do they all fit in the bed of the truck now?


No - the better question is.... where will the BIGGER dirt bikes go when your kids & wife out grow the ones they have now?????


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Yianni said:


> Where will you carry the dirt bikes?
> Do they all fit in the bed of the truck now?


I can get all 4 in the bed of the truck now...once we move from the 50cc to a 90cc for my yougest, it will be on the rack in the front of the truck.


----------



## Scottyfish

GoodTimes said:


> One question: on the 301BQ, both slides are on the same side. Will that make the trailer 'tilt' when you're all set up???? How does that work out?


Our 32BHDS leans once the two port side slides are out. You just need to compensate with the jacks or with some blocks under the port side tires. However, all the room the two slides provide is well worth it!


----------



## Nathan

collinsfam_tx said:


> Neat plan - better hope DW doesn't see it or it might sink our...err my...plans for a 5'er
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves quad bunk models and has been looking at models with the lower bunks at a regular bed height.
> 
> -CC


Explain to the DW about 5'er stability and how it will be less work to hitch up and to tow. You'll win her over!









Jim, I suppose those dirt bikes are too heavy for the integrated bike racks that slide out of the rear bumper? That must be quite a rack you have to carry one up front!


----------



## mike

With some of the camping u do are u concerned about the xtra lenght for the tt?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Jim, I suppose those dirt bikes are too heavy for the integrated bike racks that slide out of the rear bumper? That must be quite a rack you have to carry one up front!


I have this one now...will need to either cut to to a single or just buy a single rack. I took the boys (3 of us) and another father/son out 2 weekends ago and having the option to carry two off the back of the truck is very nice.

http://www.discountramps.com/double-motorcycle-carrier.htm


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mike said:


> With some of the camping u do are u concerned about the xtra lenght for the tt?


Yes!!!

With the current 28RSS, we are just at 30'. I need to see the info on the 301BQ. I think I can still work up to 33-34' feet. I won't go beyond that.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> With some of the camping u do are u concerned about the xtra lenght for the tt?


Yes!!!

With the current 28RSS, we are just at 30'. I need to see the info on the 301BQ. I think I can still work up to 33-34' feet. I won't go beyond that.
[/quote]
I'm betting it's 34' Anyone else want to wager?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> I'm betting it's 34' Anyone else want to wager?


Don't want to wager...just crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

** UPDATE May 1st **

I called Keystone today and got some updates on the 301BQ....YEA!!

(in no particular order)

* Estimated availability date - First week of June
* Queen bed has storage (a lot of it) under the bed. Access via lifting up the bed
* Shipping Weight - 7.050
* Length - 33'6"
* Ground Height - Tallest to date. New design allows the trailer to be higher off the ground (hopefully no axle flip needed)
* 15" Tires
* Aluminum Rims (bye bye ugly white rims!!!)
* Tanks - 2 Grey each at 30 gallons - 1 Black @ 30 gallons
* Hot Water Heater located under lower bunk...drivers side
* Lower Bunk Door Side - Access door from outside as well as inside from bunk
* Pass through storage up front - Still in place...bigger than my 28RSS
* The picture of the window in Master Bedroom is old version. Replaced with larger window
* Dinette storage galore. Will have doors, but no drawers (think I know my first mod)
* Master Bedroom as a full size (26") door - This is not shown in current pictures
* Master Bedroom - Full height dresser with half height section in middle for TV (TV is not included for Master Bedroom)
* Considering removing the window on the back of the main slide-out as it faces the Queen bed slide-out. (urged them to leave it)
* Outside Cook-center included
* Large storage compartment (outside) that is access on the Queen Slide out.
* No close storage around the tank flushing...need to find a place to store that stuff.
* Quickie Flush included

That is about it. Told them I want to be the first one to own this model.









I feel like that gal from the Mervyn's commercial where the gal stood outside the store and kept saying "Open..Open..Open".

Now...someone buy my 28RSS.


----------



## Nathan

Ohhh, now that sounds like a nice one! Go ahead and mount a tube (or two) between the skirting and frame for the sewer hose and other essentials. We like the storage under the bunk with access from either inside or outside. We use it for toys and games so we can get at them from either inside or out, depending on the weather.

Sounds like you need to get a dealer motivated to order one and step up on the listing of your OB!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Ohhh, now that sounds like a nice one! Go ahead and mount a tube (or two) between the skirting and frame for the sewer hose and other essentials. We like the storage under the bunk with access from either inside or outside. We use it for toys and games so we can get at them from either inside or out, depending on the weather.
> 
> Sounds like you need to get a dealer motivated to order one and step up on the listing of your OB!


Getting closer for sure.









Still only have the Outback up for sale on this site. I'd really like it to go to an Outbacker.


----------



## clarkely

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm betting it's 34' Anyone else want to wager?


Don't want to wager...just crossing my fingers!!!








[/quote]

I will go 34'8"

I did not read far enough......i will guess 33'6 now


----------



## sleecjr

You didnt like this? 32srx


----------



## Oregon_Camper

sleecjr said:


> You didnt like this? 32srx


That one was in my top 3 for 5ers.

We decided a 5er just wasn't for us, as we use the truck to carry motorcycles on the weekend and for project around the house. I know you can take the hitch out, but I'm too lazy to to this (at 400lbs...that is lot of work).

So that put us back to a tow behind.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

clarkely said:


> I'm betting it's 34' Anyone else want to wager?


Don't want to wager...just crossing my fingers!!!








[/quote]

I will go 34'8"

I did not read far enough......i will guess 33'6 now








[/quote]

Great "guess"...you nailed it.


----------



## greenfamily

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm betting it's 34' Anyone else want to wager?


Don't want to wager...just crossing my fingers!!!








[/quote]

I will go 34'8"

I did not read far enough......i will guess 33'6 now








[/quote]

Great "guess"...you nailed it.








[/quote]

So I hear from Melinda you are getting a new trailer,wow wish I could too but wife would make me sleep on the couch at home if I did that .Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

greenfamily said:


> So I hear from Melinda you are getting a new trailer,wow wish I could too but wife would make me sleep on the couch at home if I did that .Hope you find what your looking for.


Thanks! We found it...but it is still being built by Keystone. We're driving to Michigan (Lakeshore RV) in June to get it. ROAD TRIP!!!


----------

